# Bugs dans Mail depuis Snow Leopard



## Cclleemm (1 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir,
Depuis que j'ai intallé Snow Leopard, l'application Mail c'est donc mis à jour elle aussi, mais j'ai l'impression qu'elle bug, et pas qu'un peu.
Impossible de supprimer mes mails dans ma boite de réception, le message suivant apparaît :

```
Le message «*Sujet du message.*» n&#8217;a pas pu être déplacé vers la boîte aux lettres «*Corbeille &#8212; Tartemuche Dupont*»
L&#8217;opération n&#8217;a pas pu s&#8217;achever. Le fichier existe
```

Auriez vous une solution, quelqu'un d'autre connait ce souci ?

Merci d'avance.

Ici, c'est Applications Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation, etc. Internet et ses logiciels, c'est dans "Internet et réseau" !

On déménage.


----------



## diboun (2 Septembre 2009)

BonJOUR à tous,



Moi aussi mail.app débloque depuis snow leopard...J'ai envie de dire "au secours". Depuis que j'ai installé snow leopard sur mon mac book air, il m'est impossible d'envoyer des emails via l'application mail. J'ai plusieurs adresses mails, gmail, hotmail, et deux adresses ovh. Je peux les recevoir mais à aucun moment à les envoyer. J'ai essayé de faire ce que les messages précédents préconisaient...rien n'y fait..
Hier j'ai appelé apple, ils m'ont transféré à un agent trier 2 qui au début pensait que cela venait de chez moi mais après il a essayé d'envoyer un mail via une adresse gmail sur mail.app et il a eu la même erreur que moi..Du coup, il a fait remonter ce gros problème et j'attends un retour de leur part...mais en attendant..je ne peux pas utiliser mail.app, chose que j'utilise le plus pour mon travail..;
Comme je vois aucune personne se plaignant de ce problème, je me pose des questions, suis je seul devant ce problème??
Voici le message d'erreur lorsque j'appuie sur envoyer:

_Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur (null)

Ce message na pas pu être envoyé car les options SMTP ne sont pas configurées pour ce compte. Configurez les options SMTP dans la fenêtre de préférences « Informations du compte » de Mail.

Sélectionnez un serveur denvoi différent dans la liste ci-dessous ou*cliquez*sur Essayer plus tard pour laisser le message dans votre boîte denvoi jusquà ce quil puisse être envoyé.
Je précise que j'ai essayé  pas mal de chose(mot de passe, avec sans ssl, changements de ports...)_

J'ai essayé de changer les ports, ssl etc...rien n'y fait..

Merci pour votre aide..


----------



## Cclleemm (6 Septembre 2009)

Maintenant ça remarche sans aucune raison ...
Enfin bon, sur le mac d'une connaissance, Mail aussi déconne, il ne peut plus supprimer ce comptes mail ;(


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2009)

Sous Léopard, pas encore sous snow, j'ai eu les mêmes problèmes. Le FAI était Wanadoo devenu Orange, impossible d'utiliser smtp de gmail. Tout s'est réglé en utilisant smtp.orange.fr


----------



## Dead head (7 Septembre 2009)

Mon FAI est Orange. Le seul problème que j'ai eu après l'installation de Snow Leopard, c'est le refus de Mail d'envoyer des courriels. Je pouvais en recevoir, mais pas en envoyer. Problème de smtp, selon les alertes de Mail.

Problème résolu en ayant supprimé puis reparamétré mes comptes dans les préférences de Mail.


----------



## claudde (7 Septembre 2009)

ben moi, cela ne fonctionne pas, ai supprimé, puis reconfiguré, : rien. help!


----------



## Fred57 (7 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, idem pour moi, d'abord je recevais mais ne pouvais en envoyer....et puis le lendemain..ni en recevoir....c'est le bodel.....et je ne sais pas comment résoudre ce problème.....merci pour vo(tre)s aides.


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2009)

loustic a dit:


> Sous Léopard, pas encore sous snow, j'ai eu les mêmes problèmes. Le FAI était Wanadoo devenu Orange, impossible d'utiliser smtp de gmail. Tout s'est réglé en utilisant smtp.orange.fr


Si ça peut rendre service...
J'ai changé mon adresse @wanadoo en une autre @orange. Procédure :
Aller sur la page d'accueil www.orange.fr puis espace client > mon compte utilisateur > gérer mes données personnelles > adresse mail > Choisissez votre nouvelle adresse mail, elle sera automatiquement configurée @orange.fr
Si l'adresse est refusée c'est qu'elle est déjà utilisée par quelqu'un, alors il faut la modifier.
Orange envoie un courrier pour confirmer le changement. On reçoit toujours les messages rédigés avec l'ancienne adresse.


----------



## mac2luxe (16 Septembre 2009)

et bien moi je suis chez Free et impossible d'accéder à mes comptes depuis Snow Léopard, lorsque je configure mon compte, Mail me dit une phrase du genre : impossible d'envoyer votre mot de passe sécurisé, vous pouvez le configurer manuellement" et même en configurant manuellement pop et smtp le compte dans Mail est "hors connexion" :sick:


----------



## Jean-Christian (24 Septembre 2009)

mac2luxe a dit:


> et bien moi je suis chez Free et impossible d'accéder à mes comptes depuis Snow Léopard, lorsque je configure mon compte, Mail me dit une phrase du genre : impossible d'envoyer votre mot de passe sécurisé, vous pouvez le configurer manuellement" et même en configurant manuellement pop et smtp le compte dans Mail est "hors connexion" :sick:



Idem pour moi après une installation propre de Snow Leopard.


----------



## Dead head (24 Septembre 2009)

Avez-vous fait la mise à jour de l'OS en 10.6.1 ?


----------



## yuda88 (24 Septembre 2009)

Depuis la mise à jour Snow Léopard...

Au secours, Mail avec le serveur smtp.orange.fr ne veut rien savoir !

Impossible d'envoyer des mails, alors que j'ai bidouillé avec toute les solutions disponible sur internet.

M'énèrve ça ! toujours un truc qui cloche après une mise à jour


----------



## pickwick (24 Septembre 2009)

Le smtp Orange déclenche 50 messages par semaine sur Mac Génération.
la plupart du temps cela s'arrange tout seul simplement par ce que le serveur est temporairement indisponible.
Le plus simple serait peut-être de penser à prendre une adresse mail indépendante du FAI (fournisseur d'accès) qui a meilleure réputation : ceux dont on ne parle que rarement sur ce forum....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Le smtp Orange déclenche 50 messages par semaine sur Mac Génération.
> la plupart du temps cela s'arrange tout seul simplement par ce que le serveur est temporairement indisponible.
> Le plus simple serait peut-être de penser à prendre une adresse mail indépendante du FAI (fournisseur d'accès) qui a meilleure réputation : ceux dont on ne parle que rarement sur ce forum....



+ 1 

Je recommande Gmail.


----------



## scoodyflo (25 Septembre 2009)

OUi  Gmail  en effet est vraiment excellent  pour centraliser tous ces comptes mails.... De plus, le serveur SMTP sécurisé indépendant permet d'envoyer des messages depuis n'importe qu'elle FAI depuis un smartphone,iphone et ordinateur portable ... c'est ultra pratique !
Option imap une fois bien paramétrée devient remarquable*!


----------



## j-j (27 Mai 2010)

Cclleemm a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Depuis que j'ai intallé Snow Leopard, l'application Mail c'est donc mis à jour elle aussi, mais j'ai l'impression qu'elle bug, et pas qu'un peu.
> Impossible de supprimer mes mails dans ma boite de réception, le message suivant apparaît :
> 
> ...



En supprimant le fichier "Enveloppe index" se trouvant dans /user/bibliotheque/mail/ Ca règle le problème.


----------

